
Ask HN: Is Agile that good? - polote
Everytime someone is arguing that Agile sucks, the answer is always: your are doing Agile wrong.
So Agile is the only best methodology ?
======
eesmith
At one level agile is a set of aspirations, akin to "do the right thing."

It's not a specific description of right things.

Therefore, it's almost impossible to say that a project is really agile, or
just taking on the trappings of agile without "really" understanding it. What
usually happens is that the successful ones are called agile, and those that
failed aren't.

This is the No True Scotsman fallacy.

While dated, I still recommend "Rapid Development" as a great source for
describing the variety of development practices that you might use.

------
al2o3cr
There isn't even _one_ "agile" to be the "best": if you're following one
exactly because of that then you are Doing It Wrong.

Compare code: there's no "only best" way to structure your code, but most
everybody would agree that a 3000-line long "main" function with one-letter-
named global variables is probably Doing It Wrong.

------
mindcrime
There is no such thing as "Agile". Or to put it another way, "Agile is not a
methodology".

